# Tapatalk Unresponsive? [VZW]



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

Weird question, but has anyone here found that Tapatalk has been really unresponsive and slow with regards to loading since getting a GS3 on Verizon? I know it seems unlikely to be related to the phone, but...

I used to run it on my old phone (Bionic) and it worked fine. I know data was stronger on my bionic but it shouldn't make as much of a difference as it does. Sometimes threads just do not load on my phone, but I can get twitter updates, use chrome, etc. 
I'm pretty sure it isn't an ICS issue as I'm running ICS on my Xoom right now and I haven't had any issues.

Honestly, I just can't figure out why it takes so long to load at certain times. I just thought I would post in here and see if anyone else has found this on their phone as well.


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had some spotty performance of tapatalk also as compared to my bionic which was running an ics leak but it might also be that tapatalk updated shortly after I got the s3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

All gravy here


----------

